# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Που μπορώ να βρω aviator harness ?

## nikolas

ρε παιδια μηπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε που μπορω να βρω aviator harness για τον φιφη(ringneck)εχουν τα πετ η πρεπει να παραγγειλω???

----------


## demis

Δε χρειαζεται να αγορασεις μπορεις να φτιαξεις ειναι πανευκολο!! Εφτιαξα κ γω κ δεν το πιστευα οτι ειναι τοσο ευκολο να το φτιαξεις.. υπαρχει ενα θεμα στο φορουμ για το πως μπορεις να φτιαξεις, αν μπορει καποιος ας το βαλει το λινκ γιατι εγω δεν ξερω απο αυτα  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Δε πωλουνται εδω στην Ελλαδα.
Παραγγελια απο το εξωτερικο  μονο.
καποια παιδια εχουν παραγγειλει οποτε μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ο Θεμιστοκλής (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) εννοεί το ακόλουθο link Φτιαξτε το δικο σας harness για κοκατιλ!

----------


## demis

Nαι αυτο εννοω... εγω για υλικο χρησιμοποιησα λουρι βολτας για σκυλους, πιστευω ειναι τζαμπα λεφτα να το παραγγειλεις  κ να το χρυσοπληρωσεις γιατι ειναι πανευκολο με τα χερια σου να φτιαξεις 100 τετεια σε μια μερα αρκει να εχεις τα υλικα. τωρα το μονο που μου λειπει ειναι ενα κοκατιλ για να του το φορεσω χαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Eίναι εύκολο να γίνει απλά να ξέρεις ότι αν το πουλί πετάει, το χειροποίητο καθώς και πολλές άλλες μάρκες, είναι επικίνδυνα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω το άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει σε ξένη σελίδα, έχει καιρό. Είχε και βίντεο με πουλί να ξεψυχάει την ώρα που τεντώθηκε το harness. Αν θυμάμαι καλά έσπασε ο θώρακας του ή ο λαιμός του κατι τέτοιο. Αν ο φίφης έχει κομμένα φτερά και δεν πετάει τότε το χειροποίητο δε νομίζω να είναι επικίνδυνο. Αν πετάει όμως τότε γνώμη μου είναι να μη ρισκάρεις. Ειναι πιο ακριβό το aviator αλλά είναι και το πιο "μελετημένο". Μπορείς να το βρείς στο γνωστό (παγκοσμίου φήμης) site δημοπρασιών, πρόσεξε όμως να είναι από πωλητή με πολλές πωλήσεις και καλά σχόλια, γιατί κυκλοφορούν και μαϊμούδες.Επίσης πρέπει να προσέξεις το μέγεθος να είναι κατάλληλο για ringneck.Nομίζω ότι το μεσαίο μέγεθος θα είναι οκ. Επίσης έχω διαβάσει ότι θάνατοι πουλιών έχουν καταγραφεί και με το aviator harness αλλά πολύ λίγοι.

----------


## demis

Βασικα δε γινεται με το που το παρεις να το βαλεις κ να το βγαλεις το πουλι να πεταξει με αυτο.. Πρωτα πρεπει να το συνηθισει, αν το βαλεις κ το βγαλεις εκεινη την ωρα να πεταξει λογικο ειναι να τραυματιστει, Το χαρνες στην αρχη το βαζουμε στο σπιτι να χωρις να το κραταμε, ετσι δεν θα τραθματιστει σιγουρα το πουλι, κ οταν το συνηθισει καλα κ μαθει πως δεν ειναι κακο τοτε το βγαζουμε απο το σπιτι. Ελπιζω να καταλαβατε τι εννοω, πως αν δεν ξερει τι ειναι σιγουρα θα πεταξει βαραβαρα κ θα τραυματιστει ακομα κ αν ειναι κ αγοραστο το χαρνες.

----------


## maria-karolina

Θέμη μου προφανώς ο Ανδρέας εννοεί πως το harness είναι φτιαγμένο από ανθρώπους που ξέρουν τα πάντα για τους παπαγάλους και προφανώς έχει μελετηθεί η κάθε του λεπτομέρεια για να αποφευχθούν τυχόν ατυχήματα που μπορεί να πάθει το πουλί μας σε μία πτήση που εμάς δεν μας περνάνε από το μυαλό! Και σε αυτό συμφωνώ κι εγώ!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σιγουρα μπορεις να το παραγγειλεις κ 25 ευρω σιγουρα δεν ειναι κ το τρελλο κοστος! Απλα το χαρνες που εφτιαξα εγω στο λινκ που σου στειλανε πιο πανω, δεν ειναι δικη μου ιδεα, αλλα βασισμενο στην πατεντα του αγοραστου. Οποτε το σχημα, μεγεθος, φαρδος, πλατος, μαλακα κ ασφαλη υλικα...κλπ δεν ειναι απ το μυαλο μου. Το χω δοκιμασει στο δικο μου κοκατιλ με απολυτη επιτυχια! Φυσικα είτε αγοραστο είτε χειροποιητο, πρεπει το πουλι σου να το μαθει μεσα στο σπιτι κ σιγα σιγα γιατι κ μονο που θα βγει εκτος σπιτιου ειναι σοκ για το πτηνο ποσο μαλλον να ναι και δεμενο! Επίσης καλη ιδεα ειναι (αφου εχεις ρινκνεκ με πιο δυνατο ραμφος απ το κοκατιλ κ το χειροποιητο πιθανον να το κοψει) να χρησιμοποιησεις για υλικο το ιμαντακι που φτιαχνουν λουρια για σκυλους..ειναι σιγουρα πιο ανθεκτικο!
Καλη επιτυχια οτι κ αν αποφασισεις να κανεις...

----------


## demis

Παιδια κι εγω συμφωνω οτι το αγοραστο ειναι σιγουρα πιο ασφαλες.. Δεν ειπα το αντιθετο απλα ειπα πως κ αγοραστο να ειναι αν το πουλι τραβιεται με δυναμη κ το βγαλεις να κανει πτησεις λογικο ειναι να τραβματιστει το πουλι αν χτυπιεται απο δω κ απο κει προσπαθωντας να το βγαλει.

----------

